# Pics of my 3x Pair of Angels



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Pair #1

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0408_1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0407_1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0400_1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0394_1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0427.jpg

Pair #2

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0423_1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0421_1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0430_1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0419_1.jpg

Pair #3

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0461_1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0471_1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0474_1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0464_1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0461_1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0467_1.jpg

Misc. Angel and a BN

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0434_1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0426_1.jpg

As you can see, all angels have their breeding tubes down. The stubby tubes are the females and the pointy tubes are the males. I took pics of one side of the Gold Topped marbles as to show that they are different pairs, and not pics of the same fish.

I am planning on selling 1 or 2 of the pairs and was wondering what you guys think would be a good price for them? I've raised them since they were dime size and all 3 have spawned before. I havn't gotten wrigglers but that is because I pulled the eggs and didn't put anti-fungal.


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wonderful pairs... I am very fond of the dark black one..

I wouldnt have any idea on the pricing though


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks.

The dark black ones are actually pearlscale marbles. They've spawned about 6 times for me.

EDIT: n/m, I think you were referring to the black lone male.


----------



## Enoch (Mar 13, 2006)

Brain : This site may give you an idea. 
http://www.angelsplus.com/


----------

